# The dangers of air bags.



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 30, 2010)

This why you don't test air bags.

http://rock103.com/pages/crew/twisted/play.html?filename=airbag.wmv


----------



## joem (Nov 30, 2010)

Beauty. As his friend sits there with possible internal injuries his buddy offers him another drink. Dumb ass.


----------



## wrecker45 (Nov 30, 2010)

i was a firefighter and there has been a few firefighters killed by air bags they lean into a car to help someone the bag goes off hitting them in the side of the head and breaking there neck


----------



## Oz (Dec 1, 2010)

I know of one dead and 2 in wheelchairs for life because of not chaining split rim wheels when first inflating them. When they blow it is much the same as in the video, however they were intelligent enough not to put explosives in the tires and then sit on it before detonating. 

There is some value in people doing this however, it improves the available gene pool.


----------

